# That snake smell



## Beans (Mar 24, 2014)

People might think I am weird, but snakes have this smell. I can't explain it, but there's no other smell like it. Kind of like horses. Nothing else smells like a horse, it's really unique.

I like the smell of a snake, Its very subtle but its there. 

Anyone else?

(I have had a rather large glass of port so. Forgive me if I'm being le creepy)


----------



## Classabear (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm sorry but this just made me laugh  Yes, I get it though.


----------



## Beans (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh good I'm glad someone does xD Mum wasn't too happy when I was holding freya up to her face saying

Smell her! She has a unique smell!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 24, 2014)

you need to smell a Blind snake,pick it up and cradle it in your hands,then sniff


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 24, 2014)

You are right, they do. Specially around day 5 after a feed lol....... Sorry couldnt resist lol But they do yes although I dont know whether I like it more than the horse smell  Hmmmm maybe? cant decide


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 24, 2014)

lol, snakes do smell ok, but no where near as good as warm clean beardy,....!!!


----------



## Beans (Mar 24, 2014)

lol crystal XD i was waiting for it 







i had to add this. was too adorable hehe


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 24, 2014)

I can't say I have ever had the urge to sniff my snakes.


----------



## Beans (Mar 24, 2014)

Have a sniff and you'll know what I mean XD


----------



## Lawra (Mar 24, 2014)

Little/young snakes have a pleasant inoffensive smell... Whereas larger snakes STINK their enclosure and my whole house out!!! 3yo jungle pooped during the day while I was out and when I came home the smell nearly knocked me out! Bigger snake = bigger poop!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2014)

My redbellied black leaves me with that smell most times I clean out his enclosure :lol:


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes black snake poo is really bad.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 24, 2014)

I would put it in the catorgery of baby puppy breath or a full nappy (human baby).....mild but irritating 

oh wait ... snake poo is not really that bad


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 24, 2014)

Haha while the horse smell vs clean snake smell might be close in pleasantness, horse poo vs snake poo leaves no doubt whatsoever as to which one will clear a room first! Spent many years mucking out stables and never had an issue, but man my little Darwin is only 3 months old and yesterday's effort in the enclosure turned my stomach... It's getting worse as he is getting bigger!


----------



## bumble (Mar 24, 2014)

I can handle all sorts of poo smells EXCEPT CATS make me almost vomit no idea why 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 24, 2014)

Regurg can also have unique smell... as well as texture.


----------



## longqi (Mar 25, 2014)

When we go hunting we often find bigger retics by the smell of the urine
It would knock over a brown dog without even trying


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 25, 2014)

Love the smell of poop.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 25, 2014)

Seen some stinky fresh python sheds in my time.... But as Brownhash stated earlier, a regurge is possibly the worst smell relating to snakes I have experienced.


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 25, 2014)

I think blue tongues have a great smell. I have often smelt them in peoples backyards, and then found them within minutes.

I also like the smell of a pythons uric acid deposits, and also a pythons shed skin (once it's dried out).


----------



## Beans (Mar 25, 2014)

xD Guys I'm not talking about poo! I don't like the snakes poo smell thats gross rofl. I'm talking about the actual snake. xD


----------



## Snowman (Mar 25, 2014)

Beans said:


> xD Guys I'm not talking about poo! I don't like the snakes poo smell thats gross rofl. I'm talking about the actual snake. xD


I find most of mine don't have much smell unless they have moved through urates/poop or are about to shed. Moist sheds stink! Though I don't hold them to my nose and inhale to get the full effect. My vivs are quite basic and clean, newspaper substrate, a branch a hide a water bowl.


----------



## Beans (Mar 25, 2014)

Her enclosure is always clean too. The smell is veery subtle XD maybe it's just me /shrug 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman (Mar 25, 2014)

Beans said:


> Her enclosure is always clean too. The smell is veery subtle XD maybe it's just me /shrug
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Hang on... Are you basing this on experience with one snake or 50 plus?


----------



## Beans (Mar 25, 2014)

One 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woma_Wild (Mar 26, 2014)

I understand what you mean by the smell of a python. It's subtle and doesn't bother me. 

Id rather any animal smell over some humans that has that stench of BO


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2014)

They should sell it at Autobarns...that "new snake smell" :lol:


----------

